# nut # 698111 size



## goal80 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi
I have a craftsman snowblower with briggs & Stratton motor.
I lost the spark plug cover nut # 698111.
Any body knows what is the size of that nut?
I searched the web with no success .. If I buy it online I'll get it in 2-3 weeks but I need it now. Even they sell it for $30 shopping included which is non sense


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

It might be a 10-24 nut. You can get little stainless nylock nuts.


----------

